# Where is "Makobe Island"?



## Duke Mookum (Feb 15, 2013)

I am starting a new Victoria tank which will consist of 3 species of pundamilia. Crimson tide, blue bar, and makobe island nyereria.

*** been doing some research and have tried to find where these fish exactly come from. I am having one **** of a time locating Makobe Island on a map and am starting to think its an imaginary land! I cant find it on google maps, wikipedia, or anywhere on the web. No matter what I search it just leads me to fish.

Sorry this is a little off topic but was thinking someone here has to know.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Makobe island is an Island in lake Victoria, but I have no idea what maps would actually show it (?).http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_nyererei_python.php


----------



## Duke Mookum (Feb 15, 2013)

All I have gathered is its near the southern coast of lake Victoria. Where exactly... looks like nobody knows. dun dun duuunnnnn


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Often you will find that the people catching the fish "protect" the location name so they can have an exclusive supply. In Malawi for a long time the hara (from Hara Reef) was called Blue Reef.

In any case you may not want to combine 3 species of Pundamilia in one tank due to aggression and crossbreeding concerns.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

http://riftdata.apphb.com/Locale/Makobe Island

Looks to be located between the Mwanza Gulf and Ruti Island...south east part of Lake Victoria


----------



## Duke Mookum (Feb 15, 2013)

DJRansome: Is crossbreading a bad thing? I dont plan on keeping any fry regardless. Is 3 species more aggressive than just having one or two? They will be in a 55 gal.

Cichlid-gal: Thanks for the info!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Crossbreeding is a bad thing. The similar species may view each other as competitors and fight. Try species that look nothing alike and are from different genera.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Use Google Earth to find it.
.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Makobe Island. Not on google Earth. :wink: 
But it is close to the south of lake Victoria near Mwanza Gulf. Close but South of Ruti Island.

Shown if you scroll down to find map here
http://www.zfmk.de/BZB/B47_H3_4/BZBB4715.PDF

Google finds all sorts of stuff. :wink:


----------

